# Help for a newbie?



## JGHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here, in fact I've moved house since then (twice). I am currently training as a welder/fabricator so I am familiar with a variety of power tools and machines. I am looking for someone near where I live who has a workshop or even just a garage with the right stuff who can show me the ropes of woodworking and in return for letting me share their space I would help them when they needed it. I'm keen on making things out of wood for my own home, and see no reason why I shouldn't utilise my ability to work with my hands! I live in the north of Hampshire, UK. I don't know how else to go about finding a mentor but I would greatly appreciate any help, thanks 

J


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

welcome back (again). if you were in NEW Hampshire (US) you could have stopped by my place. 

good action on your part trying to find someone local to help out. I hope you end up finding just that.


----------



## JGHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Cheers Purp. I've had so much going on in life, with university and all, I haven't really had the opportunity to have my own creative time. But now that my job finishes, generally, at 4:30pm there's a lot more time in the day!


----------

